# Dude! MP3 Download player for Android - *still available*???



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought all the music piracy apps were pulled and/or are illegal.  A friend of mine turned me on to MP3 Download Player for Android last night and he has d/l'd over 400 songs on this thing!!!  Sure seems to bait the FBI ....

There's absolutely no charge for the full-length songs there ... how is this not illegal and how is my friend getting away with it? 

The articles I've found seem to gloss over the fact that this is out there and not being pulled ....

Am I missing something??


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2012)

I-iii ... guess not.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2012)

Apps from small developers or apps of a questionable nature will come and go from the android market.  

Personally I think downloading pirated musicdirectly to one's phone is unwise.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2012)

An article I read said some appear get their songs from legitimate sources ... but I just can't imagine it being anything short of piracy. 

I'm not looking for pirated music at all, I was just dumbfounded that this existed still. I found some year-old discussions on this app when I googled the name. I am not as tech-savvy as I once was, so I thought it might be prudent to check if I had missed something. It happens from time to time.



Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> An article I read said some appear get their songs from legitimate sources ... but I just can't imagine it being anything short of piracy.
> 
> I'm not looking for pirated music at all, I was just dumbfounded that this existed still. I found some year-old discussions on this app when I googled the name. I am not as tech-savvy as I once was, so I thought it might be prudent to check if I had missed something. It happens from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2



There are legit sites out there that offer free MP3 downloads....but to be honest it can be tough to keep track of who is legit and who may not be legit.

Personally I use Google Music.  Lots of MP3s available for free, you can upload up to 20,000 of your own songs to their cloud storage, and play your songs on device....home computer, work computer, phone, etc. (disclaimer, I have an unlimted data plan).  I also have the Amazon cloud player -- I picked up some wonderful intstrumental albums for 99 cents.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought the app I used was google music ... what app are you using for that?


----------

